# Lag Monkey:Real Driver Earnings



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello world. I am Lag Monkey I'm a new driver in the Raleigh Durham market. I will be posting my earnings each week in this thread for anyone who it may interest.

I drive a used 2012 doge Minivan that I paid 10,250 cash for the mileage at the time of purchase was 98,700. Current mileage is 99,400(estimate)

I have provide a link to my 1st inovocie. I Will post my other invoices as they come in


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm loving this gig. My day goes like this. Wake up..take a dump while I scroll over social media and watch cat videos. Then shower..got to be smelling good for all the hot tail that gets in my minivan you never know. Maybe I'll meet my soulmate in an Uber. Im imagining pressing her aginst a wall and whispering in her ear "No need to tip" while she reaches for my gear shifter.

Anyways, after the shower I give the ole minivan a good wipe down and take my toy stuffed monkey out of the glove box and put him in the corner of the dash and we are off!


----------



## Sully (Jan 26, 2015)

Lag Monkey,
Concerning the receipts you have posted, what actual dollar amount did you take home? Also, how many hours did you work to achieve that amount?


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe his total amounts (take home) are the number in blue under trip earnings. Also adding and subtracting all the numbers gives you the same number as trip earnings.


----------



## ryokeley (Jan 28, 2015)

I work raleigh durham as well. I Uber part time, but I am wondering if you could post the end pay statement after guarantee?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

ryokeley said:


> I work raleigh durham as well. I Uber part time, but I am wondering if you could post the end pay statement after guarantee?


You mean like this


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

This you bro?
I'm in Raleigh too. Haven't seen it around.


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is a full statement from RDU RyoKeley


----------



## ryokeley (Jan 28, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> You mean like this


Yes... impressive considering no guarantees. Are you just using xl?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

ryokeley said:


> Yes... impressive considering no guarantees. Are you just using xl?


I'm using both.


----------



## listensilent (Mar 5, 2015)

Pardon what may be a dumb question (if I missed the data) but how many hours are you working on those days you make that much money? Thanks for your contribution by the way . Empirical data is best!


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

How many hours do you work per day to make that kind of money?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys I'm not sure how many hours..about 15hrs. Surge was up so about double what I would normally make


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> How many hours do you work per day to make that kind of money?


Pay statement said he made 22 bucks an hour with guarantees. That's 21 hours.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pay statement said he made 22 bucks an hour with guarantees. That's 21 hours.


But that's not weekly total hours.It only shows
He worked 21 hours in "regular pay period ".


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Without hours and total miles it's all meaningless. If you're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow... 21 hours? That's crazy


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I should've posted this earlier


----------



## Sully (Jan 26, 2015)

Lag Monkey,
Your post on Feb 26th stated you would post your weekly pay information.....have you changed your mind or not driving anymore?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

New earnings post coming in! March 16-22 edit: I added extra miles on for the 16th to make up for the pervious week. Actual miles driven were around 55 for that day. Sherpa share data posted below.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Where's the Uber pay stub? Sherpa share is meaningless.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Did you deduct things like fuel, maintenance, and depreciation? Your expenses are at least 40 cents per mile for every mile you drive, not just the ones with a passenger on board.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Did you deduct things like fuel, maintenance, and depreciation? Your expenses are at least 40 cents per mile for every mile you drive, not just the ones with a passenger on board.


I don't know what I made but after figuring in expenses it looks like not much..and I figured in gas, meals etc. not car wear and tear tho


----------



## Sully (Jan 26, 2015)

Lag Monkey,

Not sure what the Sherpa deal is, but what happened to the Uber pay stubs?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Sherpa share is a more accurate tracking off expenses. It takes income from uber stubs and expenses and miles and time and tracks for taxes and tracks real income. I have no clue what I actually made for the week tho..Sherpa only shows earnings for the month wich Id like 16.05 net


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I don't know what I made but after figuring in expenses it looks like not much..and I figured in gas, meals etc. not car wear and tear tho


Forget about meals. They are not deductible. Repairs, maintenance and depreciation are expenses you need to calculate. They are real regardless of what some people may tell you. They vary wildly based on vehicle, age and condition. The report you posted makes no sense based on time and miles driven. Hope it works for you but the Sherpa report you posted doesn't appear profitable to me.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Forget about meals. They are not deductible. Repairs, maintenance and depreciation are expenses you need to calculate.  They are real regardless of what some people may tell you. They vary wildly based on vehicle, age and condition. The report you posted makes no sense based on time and miles driven. Hope it works for you but the Sherpa report you posted doesn't appear profitable to me.


Please look back to my earlier post I added extra miles for the 16th I really drove like 50 that day


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I got it. Saw the post. But on the 18 th you show 4.5 hours and 200+ miles driven for less than $60 gross. The next day over 7 hours for less than $60 gross. The numbers don't seem right If they are, those two days were big time losers.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> I got it. Saw the post. But on the 18 th you show 4.5 hours and 200+ miles driven for less than $60 gross. The next day over 7 hours for less than $60 gross. The numbers don't seem right If they are, those two days were big time losers.


Ding ding ding! Uber sucks ace...got hosed on those days. I was at home for much of the day but even looking at miles driven show I didn't make shit. I thought I was making money on this gig..guess not. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Ding ding ding! *Uber sucks* ace...got hosed on those days. I was at home for much of the day but even looking at miles driven show I didn't make shit. I thought I was making money on this gig..guess not. Numbers don't lie.


Second week. Light of math breaks forth.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Took monkey less time than most to figure it out. 

It really is all about math. Do the proper calculations and you can figure out if you make money or not. 
Some will above $1 although it is damn hard. Don't see how you can for less than $1 regardless what you do.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Took monkey less time than most to figure it out.
> 
> It really is all about math. Do the proper calculations and you can figure out if you make money or not.
> Some will above $1 although it is damn hard. Don't see how you can for less than $1 regardless what you do.


With an XL I actually lose 23 cents for every mile I'm forced to UberX std. rates, counting equal dead miles. It's utterly pointless, obviously.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Carlos Xavier said:


> This you bro?
> I'm in Raleigh too. Haven't seen it around.


Maybe there's a fleet. This one must be Dog Monkey.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone know any other easy apps you can MAKE money on. Damn I liked this thing but my bank account just isn't moving and the land lord is on my back.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Careerbuilder.com

Monster.com


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Another fake profile paid by Uber...and some people believe these posts here...these posts are part of Uber's scam to keep the drivers on the roads so that they can suck the last drop of the milk from the cows....


----------

